# Storing a recipe on Brewmate that includes Coopers can



## Rod (21/1/13)

I have just made a Carona clone I found here and would like to record the recipe

I can of course just write it out as a word document 

but as most of my recipes these days are made with extracts , dried malts and hops with various yeasts 

I have been using Brewmate as my choose of record 

and having the brew day printout makes the brewing preparation easier 

I have a list of the Coopers can EBU etc 

could say , put in liquid malt extract , but can I change the name

have the hop bill etc

EBU would not be accurate because of the can content

but the rest would work

any thoughts

Rod

Have tried other software , but Brewmate is KISS


----------



## wombil (21/1/13)

Don't think you can change the ingredient name but you could put something in the name of the brew.
Coopers Corona maybe?


----------



## bradsbrew (21/1/13)

Something like this?

*New Recipe*
Original Gravity (OG): 1.039 (°P): 9.8
Final Gravity (FG): 1.010 (°P): 2.6
Alcohol (ABV): 3.83 %
Colour (SRM): 4.6 (EBC): 9.1
Bitterness (IBU): 12.8 (Average)

62.96% Can of Corona
37.04% Dry Malt Extract - Light

Single step Infusion at 66°C for 90 Minutes. Boil for 90 Minutes
Fermented at 20°C with

Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------



## bradsbrew (21/1/13)

You can edit the ingredients in brewmate. This way you just enter the details of the can such as potential extract and colour. The one above I just added a hop called "IBU of can" and set it to 100 AA


----------



## bradsbrew (21/1/13)

*New Recipe*


*Recipe Specs*
----------------
Batch Size (L): 23.0
Total Grain (kg): 2.700
Total Hops (g): 1.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.039 (°P): 9.8
Final Gravity (FG): 1.010 (°P): 2.6
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 3.83 %
Colour (SRM): 4.6 (EBC): 9.1
Bitterness (IBU): 12.8 (Average)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 85
Boil Time (Minutes): 90

*Grain Bill*
----------------
1.700 kg Can of Corona (62.96%)
1.000 kg Dry Malt Extract - Light (37.04%)

*Hop Bill*
----------------
1.0 g IBU in can Pellet (100% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (0 g/L)

*Misc Bill*
----------------

Single step Infusion at 66°C for 90 Minutes.
Fermented at 20°C with


Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------



## Bribie G (21/1/13)

Nice one Bradley, Tomorrow I'm doing a partial (pitchforks and flaming torches) as I have megaswill drinkers galore descending for Easter. Isn't it funny that when you move to a holiday location one street back from the beach the NSW rellies suddenly develop a strong desire for a get together at holiday time.

I digress: I'd milled a grain bill for a blonde but, as I use 2 10L cubes for no chilling it occurred to me that I could use a can of Coopers Canadian and one cube per brew, plus a bit of dex to bring it up to 5.5% and fill two kegs.

I just put liquid malt extract pale into Brewmate, and had thought about the IBU issue, but with the Canadian there's not much in the first place so I didn't bother. However I'll check the Coopers Site and do what you suggest.

You can edit your fermentables list, for example I have Chinese Maltose Syrup in my list.


----------



## Rod (22/1/13)

bradsbrew said:


> You can edit the ingredients in brewmate. This way you just enter the details of the can such as potential extract and colour. The one above I just added a hop called "IBU of can" and set it to 100 AA


did not know about the edit function 

easy as now


----------



## Rod (22/1/13)

All done , looks good

cannot work out how to paste it here though

will work it out


----------



## Rod (22/1/13)

Better



Carona Clone

Original Gravity (OG): 1.036 (Â°P): 9.0
Final Gravity (FG): 1.009 (Â°P): 2.3
Alcohol (ABV): 3.54 %
Colour (SRM): 11.0 (EBC): 21.7
Bitterness (IBU): 7.6 (Average)
60.71% Can of Coopers Cervesa
17.86% Dry Malt Extract - Light
17.86% Rice malt syrup
3.57% Crystal light
0.9 g/L Willamette (4.4% Alpha) @ 20 Minutes (Boil)
0.9 g/L Willamette (4.4% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil)
1.3 g/L Willamette (4.4% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil)

Single step Infusion at 66 @°C for 60 Minutes.

Boil for 60 Minutes

Fermented at [email protected]°C with

Notes: Steep 100g crystal in 2 litres water @ 65-70Â°C for 60 minutes
Add rice malt syrup
add LDME
add 10 litres boiling water
bring to boil
@ 20 minutes add 20g hops
@ 5 minutes add 20g hops
@ flame out add 30g hops

cool


add to fermenter and fill to 23 litres

Recipe Generated with *BrewMate* 

View attachment Carona Clone.txt


----------



## Bribie G (24/1/13)

Not wishing to start a new thread here, but when using BrewMate to calculate a kit recipe, as you can see from Brad's recipe above, a kit and kilo comes out at far less than 4% ABV, even when I set the efficiency to 100%

Surely that can't be accurate - it should come out at more like 4.6%


----------



## bradsbrew (24/1/13)

Bribie G said:


> Not wishing to start a new thread here, but when using BrewMate to calculate a kit recipe, as you can see from Brad's recipe above, a kit and kilo comes out at far less than 4% ABV, even when I set the efficiency to 100%
> 
> Surely that can't be accurate - it should come out at more like 4.6%


You may need to change the attenuation? When i was brewing with kits they finished a lot lower.
Edit; also have a look at what you have the potential extract set to. I just set the can to 1.045 potential extract and it raised the alc% by .6

Edit 2= I just changed attenuation to 80%. Also noted that changing efficiency did not make a difference whether at 0 or 100% which makes sense when you are using extract. Also I chose 1.045 potential extract becuase that is what dry malt extract was set to.


*New Recipe*

*Recipe Specs*
----------------
Batch Size (L): 23.0
Total Grain (kg): 2.700
Total Hops (g): 1.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.044 (°P): 11.0
Final Gravity (FG): 1.009 (°P): 2.3
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 4.61 %
Colour (SRM): 4.6 (EBC): 9.1
Bitterness (IBU): 12.5 (Average)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 85
Boil Time (Minutes): 90
*Grain Bill*
----------------
1.700 kg Can of Corona (62.96%)
1.000 kg Dry Malt Extract - Light (37.04%)
*Hop Bill*
----------------
1.0 g IBU in can Pellet (100% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (0 g/L)
*Misc Bill*
----------------
Single step Infusion at 66°C for 90 Minutes.
Fermented at 20°C with

Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*

Cheers


----------



## Bribie G (24/1/13)

That's what I suspected, because potential extract of a grain is going to always be less than potential extract of a - erm - extract :lol:


----------



## Rod (25/1/13)

When I made my brew 3 days ago the 

SG was 1036 

which I thought was low 

but the Brewmate estimate suggested 1036 so I thought it must be alright

will wait to see the FG


----------

